# SFX Bonus weeks are really rentals in disguise



## heathpack (Dec 2, 2011)

So I have been trying to figure out what I think of SFX bonus weeks and I am starting to conclude "Not much."

Firstly, there are now upgrade fees for almost all the decent inventory:  $300 per week for New York, London, San Francisco or Europe.  $100 per week for Hawaii.  $500 per week for a Grand Mayan or Grand Luxxe, $200 for a holiday week.

Second, there are so many different prices for the new "Lifestyle Weeks" that it takes some real ciphering to figure out what a week would cost you.  Then you get a Cash Card discount that allows you to take varying amounts off of different types of reservations.

Third, there is my experience of today in which the price for a bonus week displayed during an online search was "incorrect" according to the rep I spoke with when I had a question about which Cash Card discounts apply.  The "real" price was $200 more than the displayed price, I was told.  What would have happened if I had booked the week at the online price?  They would have cancelled my bonus week booking if/when they caught it and I were unwilling to pay the extra $200!

So if we add up the cost of an SFX bonus week, say to the Wyndham Mauna Loa for a 1BR unit for Thanksgiving 2012: $500 for the bonus week $(600 in the new Lifestyle Week program), $100 for the Hawaii upgrade, $200 for the holiday week upgrade.  Total $800-$900 per week, which is about the going rate on RedWeek.

I would not say there is zero value in the SFX bonus weeks, but more that I would not consider them a strong inducement to depositing with SFX.  Because of my work schedule, I must book travel well in advance, so I can't take advantage of the last-minute aspect of the bonus weeks, which is a better value.  As a Hyatt owner, I get an automatic uptrade with II deposits, so in regards to the original exchange II beats SFX hands down and has much more inventory and more high quality resorts.

Is there something I'm missing here, or do other TUGGERs feel similarly about these bonus weeks?

H


----------



## chellej (Dec 3, 2011)

My experience with SFX is limited but I am not a fan.  When I think of a bonus week it is the cost of the exchange fee only as with interval, tpi etc.

I have only deposited with SFX once and the "bonus" went to waste.  I agree their bonus weeks are priced more like getaways  from other companies where no deposit is required  just membership as with II


----------



## cruisin (Dec 4, 2011)

Compared to rci extra vacations, SFX bonus weeks 6 months and out farther are a good deal. I have seen nothing in RCI for some of the high demand places in SFX at nearly as good a price, its like anything, just take the best deal, a lot of times for me, sfx has been the best deal, other exchanges are super cheap, especially for the last minute stuff, but I like to plan more than a month or two out. I have found it harder to get the really cheap last minute weeks in rci, the flex period on RCI used to be killer, not anymore, ACs on II used to work for everything in flex, not anymore, actually it looks like SFX is lowering its last minute stuff, at least they seem to be going in the right direction?


All bonus weeks from any company are rentals, any non exchange is a rental. 
Bonus weeks=getaways=Extra vacations=Last call


----------



## heathpack (Dec 4, 2011)

cruisin said:


> Compared to rci extra vacations, SFX bonus weeks 6 months and out farther are a good deal. I have seen nothing in RCI for some of the high demand places in SFX at nearly as good a price, its like anything, just take the best deal, a lot of times for me, sfx has been the best deal, other exchanges are super cheap, especially for the last minute stuff, but I like to plan more than a month or two out. I have found it harder to get the really cheap last minute weeks in rci, the flex period on RCI used to be killer, not anymore, ACs on II used to work for everything in flex, not anymore, actually it looks like SFX is lowering its last minute stuff, at least they seem to be going in the right direction?
> 
> 
> All bonus weeks from any company are rentals, any non exchange is a rental.
> Bonus weeks=getaways=Extra vacations=Last call







So are you saying RCI Extra Vacations cost around $800-900/week as well?

I never really searched II Getaways much, but this thread got me looking.  Definitely II's prices are comparable to SFX's.  It's just as a Hyatt owner, I will always be associated with II as part of my dues.  I pay additional money to be associated with SFX.  In part I was willing to deposit with them because my one deposit would yield 2 or more bonus weeks.  Now I am coming to realize that mostly they are convincing them to join their exchange program because of: 1 their "upscale" inventory (sorry with this I do not agree) and 2. because they are giving me these great bonus weeks (ie rentals I could maybe get through II or other venues).

So why even use SFX?  Well, I would say depending on the deposit I make, it might be the cheapest was to book a Grand Mayan or London property.  So far I have had great luck making private trades into NYC and there are great Starwood hotel option to give me 100% free stays in London or SF.  But the bonus weeks are all smoke and mirrors, IMO.  It sound like some of y'all already knew that, I am two steps behind the curve.

The one truly good value is the II XYZ week, just the exchange fee, off season, no holiday, 4-6 month-out booking timeframe, but some really nice options.  I have XYZed (for $170ish each) into Marriotts Grand Chateau, Marriotts Desert Springs Villas, Westin Kierland and Planet Hollywood.  These weeks are cheap enough to be long weekends for me, a good value while they last.

H


----------



## presley (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have Bonus weeks from SFX.  I have the Lifestyles Weeks.  This is what I got so far in exchange for my one week WM Birch Bay (holiday week).

My exchange was for a 2 bedroom Wyndham Kona resort, holiday week, $149.

I have 5 weeks of Lifestyles weeks from my one exchange.  I've used these:

One bedroom in Del Mar, CA $149. (less than 30 day booking)
One bedroom in NYC $598. (approx 60 day booking)
One bedroom Anaheim, CA $399. (approx 5 month booking)- holiday week.

I still have 2 more Lifestyle weeks that I can book in the next year.  

I do look at the Lifestyle weeks as rental weeks.  I'm not sure how I could ever rent weeks at the prices that I am paying for the Lifestyle weeks.  So, I am not sure what their Bonus week program is like, but I highly recommend depositing with them for the Lifestyle weeks.


----------



## eal (Dec 4, 2011)

heathpack, I totally agree that you should stay away, far away, from SFX and their various forms of bonus weeks.  It will leave more of the good deals and great choices for the rest of us!


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 4, 2011)

eal said:


> heathpack, I totally agree that you should stay away, far away, from SFX and their various forms of bonus weeks.  It will leave more of the good deals and great choices for the rest of us!



 I love SFX and use every single bonus week, and now my FIVE lifestyle weeks every year. I just gave them two more deposits and will use all ten lifestyle weeks within the next 18 months, in Puerto Vallarta, Cabo and New York. 

Even with the upgrade fees, they're still a great value and less expensive than most rentals.


----------



## JuliGee (Dec 4, 2011)

chellej said:


> My experience with SFX is limited but I am not a fan.  When I think of a bonus week it is the cost of the exchange fee only as with interval, tpi etc.
> 
> I have only deposited with SFX once and the "bonus" went to waste.  I agree their bonus weeks are priced more like getaways  from other companies where no deposit is required  just membership as with II



We have memberships with RCI, II and SFX, and couldn't disagree with you more. We use our less desirable weeks with RCI and II, and use our best timeshares with SFX. Our experience with SFX is extensive as we travel a lot, and have used them for several years now.

SFX has their Sell-off weeks listed on their site and you don't have to deposit a week, you can just rent them. You still need to be a member though just like RCI and II. They are usually within 2-3 months out, and have booked several of them this year for anywhere between $100 - $300 for a week.

I recently stayed at the Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel. I got that for $299 for the week. Unfortunately we checked out early because we thought the property was not that great. We nearly booked a week off their list for Paris for Dec 15. That is only about $150 for the week.

Their new life styles weeks which replaced their previous bonus week program we find very attractive, because it allows us to choose a week like an exchange instead of having to take what ever is available at that moment. I don't think RCI or II lets you do that? Those weeks start at $69 for a week, but you can request what you want as far ahead as one year, and for us, that makes a huge difference. It does't take a genius to figure out that all non-exchange bookings are rentals. Can't figure out what the "disguise" is.

When I login to my II account, I have seen a number of good deals on short term availability and in the off season. But I have never seen good quality weeks for around $300-$500 6-12 months in advance like with SFX. So for us, and a number of friends we have recommended SFX to, they are great for us. Like I always say, it's whatever works for you.

Juli


----------



## heathpack (Dec 4, 2011)

II Getaways Available right now:
Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta $577/week studio, $827 1BR
Westin Lagunamar $457/week studio
Royal Haciendas $280/wk, studio
Royal Sands $450/wk studio, $700/wk 1BR
Club Casa Dorado at Mendano Beach, $477/wk, studio
Westin Kierland $400/wk 1BR
Village at St James Club, Antigua $600/wk 2BR
Royal Sea Aquarium $750/wk 2BR
Welk Villas, Escondido $550/wk 2BR
Marriotts Desert Springs Villas $550/wk 2BR
Westin Mission Hills, $520/wk, 1BR
Marriotts Grand Vista Orlando, $350 2BR
Marriotts Village Ile de France, $477 2BR, $577 3BR
Marriotts Mai Kao Beach Resort, 750/2BR

This is just a sampling.  With the exception of the French weeks, none of these are last minute weeks, all are bookable months in advance.  I offer this not to be argumentative, but just to point out that there seem (to me, anyway) to be some really good getaway stuff.

The thing that I feel about the SFX bonus weeks being "disguised" rentals is that II calls their getaways rentals.  SFX does not do the same with their bonus weeks, they "sell" them to their prospective customers as a great bonus but frequently you can get similar value without depositing anywhere.

Totally to each his own on this.  I know some people LOVE SFX.  So far, I am not totally feeling the love.

H






JuliGee said:


> We have memberships with RCI, II and SFX, and couldn't disagree with you more. We use our less desirable weeks with RCI and II, and use our best timeshares with SFX. Our experience with SFX is extensive as we travel a lot, and have used them for several years now.
> 
> SFX has their Sell-off weeks listed on their site and you don't have to deposit a week, you can just rent them. You still need to be a member though just like RCI and II. They are usually within 2-3 months out, and have booked several of them this year for anywhere between $100 - $300 for a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Dec 4, 2011)

presley said:


> .  I have the Lifestyles Weeks. ...................
> 
> I have 5 weeks of Lifestyles weeks from my one exchange.







beach_bumz said:


> I love SFX and use every single bonus week, and now my FIVE lifestyle weeks every year. I just gave them two more deposits and will use all ten lifestyle weeks within the next 18 months, in Puerto Vallarta, Cabo and New York.



How do you guys get 5 lifestyle weeks? 
Can you share how the Lifestyle weeks work?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 4, 2011)

chriskre said:


> How do you guys get 5 lifestyle weeks?
> Can you share how the Lifestyle weeks work?



A Lifestyle Week is the new name for a bonus week.  The difference is that there is now a sliding scale for cost- the shorter the timeframe to the check in date and the smaller the unit, the cheaper the week.  Weeks booked with check in dates <6 months ahead are cheaper than before (for <30 day reservations, WAY cheaper), weeks with check in dates >6 months out are now more expensive.  There are also more upgrade fees now for specific locations, resorts, and weeks.

Right now SFX has a deposit special.  If you deposit a prime season 1BR unit, you get 5 lifestyle weeks. High season, 4 lifestyle weeks.  Etc.

H


----------



## presley (Dec 5, 2011)

chriskre said:


> How do you guys get 5 lifestyle weeks?
> Can you share how the Lifestyle weeks work?



If you aren't already a member of SFX, you can call them and tell them which properties you own.  Gold membership is free. Once you have an account and your TS are listed in your profile, you will be able to use their wiget to see what your deposit offers are. 

For example, I got 5 Lifestyle weeks for WMBirch bay, but only 3 for Capistrano Surfside Inn, even though both were Prime time deposits.  So, resort quality does have some bearing.  In fact, I looked at depositing WM Oceanside and it hardly offered me anything compared to the others.  It must be a crap resort.  

The current deposit special ends in a few weeks.  I have a feeling Lifestyle weeks are here to stay, based on conversations I have had with the reps.  Oh, and we also get vacation card credit with the deposit.  That gives various discounts, which is why my exchange week in Kona was so cheap, even with paying extra for insurance.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 5, 2011)

heathpack said:


> A Lifestyle Week is the new name for a bonus week.  The difference is that there is now a sliding scale for cost- the shorter the timeframe to the check in date and the smaller the unit, the cheaper the week.  Weeks booked with check in dates <6 months ahead are cheaper than before (for <30 day reservations, WAY cheaper), weeks with check in dates >6 months out are now more expensive.  There are also more upgrade fees now for specific locations, resorts, and weeks.
> 
> Right now SFX has a deposit special.  If you deposit a prime season 1BR unit, you get 5 lifestyle weeks. High season, 4 lifestyle weeks.  Etc.
> 
> H



Thanks.  



presley said:


> If you aren't already a member of SFX, you can call them and tell them which properties you own.  Gold membership is free. Once you have an account and your TS are listed in your profile, you will be able to use their wiget to see what your deposit offers are.
> 
> For example, I got 5 Lifestyle weeks for WMBirch bay, but only 3 for Capistrano Surfside Inn, even though both were Prime time deposits.  So, resort quality does have some bearing.  In fact, I looked at depositing WM Oceanside and it hardly offered me anything compared to the others.  It must be a crap resort.
> 
> The current deposit special ends in a few weeks.  I have a feeling Lifestyle weeks are here to stay, based on conversations I have had with the reps.  Oh, and we also get vacation card credit with the deposit.  That gives various discounts, which is why my exchange week in Kona was so cheap, even with paying extra for insurance.



I do have a gold account.  I can't search anything with it though. 
I got it with my HGVC points but it doesn't list that as anything that can be searched against.  I have asked them about what I could deposit and they do take some Wyndham and DVC as well but none of my other weeks.  
I guess CMV doesn't rate.


----------



## presley (Dec 5, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I do have a gold account.  I can't search anything with it though.
> I got it with my HGVC points but it doesn't list that as anything that can be searched against.  I have asked them about what I could deposit and they do take some Wyndham and DVC as well but none of my other weeks.
> I guess CMV doesn't rate.



For the points systems, you have to tell them the name of resorts to be added to your profile.  Then, you can click on those on the widget to see what your deposit offer is.  For example, I gave them names of 2 WM properties.  I will be adding more, now that I read that they always need SF deposits and that Vancouver is also high demand.  

For DVC points, I only added my home resort.  Looks like I won't ever deposit DVC, though.  They wouldn't want a studio and I don't have enough yearly points to book a full week in a one bedroom.  :annoyed:  Since my MFs are close to $1100/year, I don't want to bank/borrow for a deposit.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 5, 2011)

Heathpack, you should read the below thread where SFX accuses you of spreading false info.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ask-sfx/124080-addressing-false-information.html


----------



## heathpack (Dec 5, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Heathpack, you should read the below thread where SFX accuses you of spreading false info.
> 
> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ask-sfx/124080-addressing-false-information.html



That is totally classy!

S


----------



## Sydney (Dec 6, 2011)

heathpack said:


> That is totally classy!
> 
> S


What about posting misinformation on the www damaging a company's reputation?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 6, 2011)

Sydney said:


> What about posting misinformation on the www damaging a company's reputation?



There is no misinformation.

I have posted facts here about the cost of SFX bonus weeks, costs which are copied directly from their website.

I have compared them to II's Getaway (rental) costs and have concluded for my usage (booking out greater than 6 months), the costs are comparable.  Therefore, for my usage the SFX weeks are basically rentals and not a deposit-inducement.  My conclusion is that one should deposit with SFX for sure if the underlying deposit makes sense.  Obviously everyone should read any discussion they can find on bonus weeks and decide their value on their own.

I do state that weeks booked <6 months out are a much better deal.

If I were an exchange company reading this board, I would love to hear as many different opinions as possible reflecting different tastes, opinions, usage patterns, etc as possible.  It would help me to fine tune my product.  I would not post a petulant oblique reply elsewhere on the Internet accusing someone who is obviously a customer of falsehood.  Just one opinion.

I am completely happy for EVERYONE here who finds great value working with SFX.  Based on what I read here I joined at Platinum level.  Since then I posted sightings, discussed strategies for using SFX, and currently have an exchange with them.  However, when I search their resort directory, I do not find much that appeals to me that would not be subject to an upgrade fee when I use a bonus week.  I have called and had some suggestions that when I later researched were not resorts where I'd want to stay.  I think the point of a discussion forum is for people to relate their experiences.  So far my experience with the bonus week program has not been good.  And my further experience with the absurd over-yonder post has also not been good.

So this post should be used as it was intended- as food for thought for those trying to decide what to make of the SFX bonus program.  To say there is misinformation posted is simply not accurate.

H


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2011)

*SFX works for some but not for others*

I think Mark's response was a bit out of line considering what the OP posted here.  The OP stated that the tiered pricing and added fees for some locations and upgraded sizes were confusing and that he didn't see much value in the bonus weeks.  Hardly  * "false information on website known to publish false information"*

I have more weeks than I can sometimes use so for me a "bonus" would not be getting another week for $400-800 but getting one for $100-250 for a 1 or 2 bedroom.  Perhaps if I only had one or two weeks and wanted to travel 4-14 weeks per year and it brought the average fee to $400-700 per week it would be different for me.  

I have always really wanted to like SFX but each time a promotion is announced I evaluated what I saw and so far nothing has led me to believe that* I* would get better value than what I get with RCI or II.  Maybe that will change, maybe it won't.  I'm not crazy about the idea of the owner of an exchange company blasting someone and TUG for stating that he doesn't think the companies bonuses are that great.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 6, 2011)

Why didn't the SFX guy post *here* if they wanted to engage in this conversation? So odd. Also, one way to push my buttons--use unnecessary quote marks. Who is he quoting? 


Because, after all, did you know that somewhere, right now, someone on the Internet is *wrong*?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2011)

presley said:


> For example, I got 5 Lifestyle weeks for WMBirch bay, but only 3 for Capistrano Surfside Inn, even though both were Prime time deposits.



I thought the max it gave was fixed per prime deposit.  I did not realize that it varied by resort.  So I have some that are 5 and one that is 3.  Guess I may have to reconsider by deposits.


----------



## tombo (Dec 8, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I think Mark's response was a bit out of line considering what the OP posted here.  The OP stated that the tiered pricing and added fees for some locations and upgraded sizes were confusing and that he didn't see much value in the bonus weeks.  Hardly  * "false information on website known to publish false information"*
> 
> I have more weeks than I can sometimes use so for me a "bonus" would not be getting another week for $400-800 but getting one for $100-250 for a 1 or 2 bedroom.  Perhaps if I only had one or two weeks and wanted to travel 4-14 weeks per year and it brought the average fee to $400-700 per week it would be different for me.
> 
> I have always really wanted to like SFX but each time a promotion is announced I evaluated what I saw and so far nothing has led me to believe that* I* would get better value than what I get with RCI or II.  Maybe that will change, maybe it won't.  I'm not crazy about the idea of the owner of an exchange company blasting someone and TUG for stating that he doesn't think the companies bonuses are that great.



I agree 100%. When a TUG member who PERSONALLY does not  like SFX's bonus weeks and who STATED THE  REASONS HE FELT THAT WAY posted here he was blasted on another site by an SFX owner/spokesperson. Instead of responding HERE ON TUG in an informative manner to show his company's advantages and benefits, the SFX owner/spokesperson instead posts on another site that the OP is basically lying and publishing false information. If the SFX owner/spokesperson had come here explaining advantages I would be willing to listen and ask questions. Typical of someone who has nothing to refute facts he deflects and undermines. He even went farther and denigrated the entire TUG site as "a web site known to publish false information". Poor to non existent marketing and public relations skills IMO.

I do not personally like or use SFX (yes I am a free Gold member) because they have little to no inventory EVER available at many of locations I travel to most often. If I frequented San Fransisco, Hawaii, and possibly New York I might see some advantages. 

I personally love the panhandle of Florida and travel there several times a year. SFX has ONE resort on the entire panhandle which RCI also has. SFX's only panhandle resort is not even on the beach, it is on the bay! RCI has more than 20 panhandle resorts (many are oceanfront) NOT available through SFX. Facts are that SFX will not get me those exchanges I want and get each year on the panhandle through RCI. 

More facts. I love to visit the NC Mountains. In the North Carolina Mountains SFX has one resort which RCI also has. RCI has 17 resorts that SFX does not offer in the NC mountains. Once again, Advantage RCI. 

More facts. I travel to the Big Easy often. SFX has 4 New Orleans resorts. RCI has ALL 4 NOLA resorts offered by SFX, plus RCI has 12 resorts SFX does NOT offer. 

More facts. I love Gatlinburg and the Smoky Mountains. SFX offers 2 resorts in Gatlinburg, both of which ARE  offered by RCI. RCI offers an additional 19 Smoky Mountain resorts NOT offered by SFX. 

More facts. SFX only has 4 resorts in the entire state of Tennessee. RCI offers all 4 SFX resort PLUS RCI has plus 23 resorts SFX does not offer. 

For me RCI is the clear winner over SFX. The above listings are facts from both SFX's resort directory and RCI's. Mr SFX feel free to double check either or both. These are the factual reasons why RCI is better for me than SFX, not false information. I can cite more examples of where RCI blows SFX away for the places I travel, but this should be sufficient for most people. 

Before you denigrate posters on TUG and the entire web site perhaps you should instead try a little sugar before you break out the vinegar. JMHO.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 8, 2011)

Tombo,

SFX does not limit their exchanges that they can get you to the list of resorts in their online directory.  In fact, my last exchange with them was a great 2BR condo in Steamboat Springs during prime ski season, and that property was _not _in their directory.  In fact, they list no properties in the Steamboat Springs area at all.

SFX works on a different model than most of the other exchange companies, and can obtain inventory from several different sources.  They are not as big as RCI or II, but I have found that if the customer is flexible, they usually come through for them.

Bottom line:  your list of "facts" do not take into account that SFX can obtain weeks outside of their resort directory, so those "facts" can certainly be misleading to people unfamiliar with SFX.  Comparing numbers of resorts between RCI's and SFX's online directories means very little.

Kurt


----------



## heathpack (Dec 8, 2011)

However, I think even SFX's spokesperson would agree that if one's primary interest is in resorts not included in their directory, one is likely to be disappointed in trying to exchange with SFX.

If one's primary interest is in SFX's strengths- Mexico, California, NYC, London- you have the best chance for happiness with them.  If you are interested in other areas, you still have a shot at happiness, sure, but not as good a shot.  Its all about having realistic expectations.

Look, until the (IMO) semi-deranged response over-yonder, I was not enamored of SFX but had no big problem with them.  I would have readily pointed out both the advantages and disadvantages of SFX as I perceived them, and quite honestly I still will.  I just happen to think their bonus weeks are not a great value for someone who wants to book >6 months out. 

H



PigsDad said:


> Tombo,
> 
> SFX does not limit their exchanges that they can get you to the list of resorts in their online directory.  In fact, my last exchange with them was a great 2BR condo in Steamboat Springs during prime ski season, and that property was _not _in their directory.  In fact, they list no properties in the Steamboat Springs area at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## tombo (Dec 8, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Tombo,
> 
> SFX does not limit their exchanges that they can get you to the list of resorts in their online directory.  In fact, my last exchange with them was a great 2BR condo in Steamboat Springs during prime ski season, and that property was _not _in their directory.  In fact, they list no properties in the Steamboat Springs area at all.
> 
> ...



Yes SFX CAN on occasion get inventory in the areas I travel. I will not depsoit one of my weeks for the chance that they might get a deposit in my desired destination. SFX MAINLY gets inventory from their preferred resorts. A week here and there does not equal 1000's of weeks deposited with RCI. Please check and  see how many weeks are currently available at how many different resorts through SFX on the Florida Panhandle. Currently there are 362 available on RCI at 13 different resorts. 

If you want to deposit your week for exchange for Steamboat Springs would you choose an exchange company that on occassion get deposits in the area (SFX) or an exchange company that ALWAYS has availability (RCI/ II)?  

I will deposit where I have the best chance of getting the area, dates, and resorts I want, and in most cases the best chance I have is through RCI, not SFX. RCI has more resorts, more members, more deposits, and more exchanges weekly, monthly, and yearly than SFX does. That is a fact.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 8, 2011)

tombo said:


> RCI has more resorts, more members, more deposits, and more exchanges weekly, monthly, and yearly than SFX does. That is a fact.


Of course that is true -- that is simply a function of being a larger, major exchange company.  That same "fact" can be stated vs. any of the other independent trading companies.  No news there.

I just wanted to point out that SFX's directory is not a good indicator of the inventory they can obtain for an exchange.  That is something they do not advertise much (to their detriment, IMO), but it is their choice to do so.  

I get that SFX does not work for you.  No skin off my back (and I'm certainly not trying to change _your _mind). But making a decision of what exchange company to use based solely on the online directory is a poor way to decide, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## presley (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree that everyone needs to figure out which exchange program works best for their unique situation.  

Before I joined, I did check the resort directory, mostly to see if my weeks were even of any value to the other members.  I noticed VGC wasn't on the list and I posted a question as to why.  The answer made sense.  VGC is highly coveted and people who buy DVC want to stay and DVC an not necessarily trade out.  So, yes, they would take my VGC anytime, but they won't advertise it because they don't have the supply for the demand.

I also read repeatedly about all the exchange companies about how hard it is to get what people want.  Anytime I have asked SFX for anything, I've gone in thinking it was a crapshoot.  They have given me everything I've asked for and often within a few minutes.  Why it works for me and not for others, idk.  I guess we all travel differently and that's a good thing.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2011)

I think we all have an exchange company that gets the majority of our favorite places and that's the one we should work with the most.  Since I live in Florida RCI, II, Wyndham, HGVC, RCI points work best for me, but I've seen stuff in SFX and the other exchange companies that would be great for travelling outside my comfort zones usual yearly pilgrimages.  

Since I usually just do two big trips outside of my comfort zone it's nice to have options like SFX, VRIety, TPI etc.  Even the mini-systems are great for that too.  

Unfortunately try as I may to give the independents more business, it's RCI who has the most units at the places that I want to go 90% of the time.  It is what it is, but I definitely think that companies like SFX have their place in the marketplace.  You just gotta see them for what they are, a niche exchange company that can get you that once in a lifetime trip to the cool stuff.  

Unfortunately they are not strong in online booking, but if they get you what you want, then I think it's worth giving them a call.  Yeah we TUGgers are addicted to online searches and that's unfortunately something that the independents are not very strong in, but is it such a bad thing to have to deal with a real human for a change?


----------



## tombo (Dec 8, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> I get that SFX does not work for you.  No skin off my back (and I'm certainly not trying to change _your _mind). But making a decision of what exchange company to use based solely on the online directory is a poor way to decide, IMO.
> 
> Kurt



So using that rationale should I ignore the lack of Marriott resorts in RCI's directory and deposit my week with RCI hoping to exchange for Marriott resorts? Should I look at II directory, see no DVC resorts listed, but deposit with II trying to exchange for Disney anyway? Just ignore what SFX says they prefer to deal with and deposit anyway hoping someone will deposit a non preferred resort I need for the time frame I am looking for? I am glad if it works for you but I won't deposit my week(s) looking for something they don't list in their directory.

The online directory is what the exchange company THEMSELVES put out there for current and potential customers to peruse and see what they areas and resorts they are strong in. It is part advertising, part travel guide. If they thought they could consistently deliver to other areas/resorts they would list them too. 

SFX is strong in California, Hawaii, and Mexico. If I decide to go to one of those locations I might very well deposit a week for that specific trip which is why I am also an SFX member. I would not deposit a week with them hoping to get the Florida Panhandle, Alabama Gulf Coast, the Smoky mountains, NC mountains, Steam Boat Springs,etc,etc,etc. Just playing the odds. 

No skin off of my back either. I hope SFX continues to work well for you, but they don't routinelly stock the resorts/locations I usually trade for. SFX is a niche company I might use on occassion, but they would never be my primary exchange company.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 8, 2011)

tombo said:


> So using that rationale should I ignore the lack of Marriott resorts in RCI's directory and deposit my week with RCI hoping to exchange for Marriott resorts? Should I look at II directory, see no DVC resorts listed, but deposit with II trying to exchange for Disney anyway?


Wow -- that's quite the leap in logic from my post!  :hysterical: 


> Just ignore what SFX says they prefer to deal with and deposit anyway hoping someone will deposit a non preferred resort I need for the time frame I am looking for? I am glad if it works for you but I won't deposit my week(s) looking for something they don't list in their directory.
> 
> The online directory is what the exchange company THEMSELVES put out there for current and potential customers to peruse and see what they areas and resorts they are strong in. It is part advertising, part travel guide. If they thought they could consistently deliver to other areas/resorts they would list them too.
> 
> ...


Argue all you want, but my _*POINT *_is that SFX _*does not *_list all of the resorts that it can obtain, and RCI and II _*do *_list all of the resorts they can obtain on their online directories.  Therefore, deciding which exchange company will work better for you by simply comparing their respective online directories is not a valid comparison _*in this case*_.

If someone simply read your previous post and assumed you were correct, they would never know that SFX can get properties not listed on their online directory.

RCI can't do this.

II can't do this. 

I don't think this is a well-known fact.  *That *is the reason I posted -- to correct the misinformation in your post.  It had nothing whatsoever to do with trying to convince you (or anyone, for that matter) that SFX is a better or worse exchange company than any other.

Whenever I see misinformation in a post, I will simply post the correct information.  I'm sorry I ruffled your feathers with my correction to your post.  Whenever someone corrects information in my posts, I simply thank them and move on.  So I am moving on now....

Kurt


----------



## tombo (Dec 8, 2011)

I had no misinformation in my post thank you very much. I compared resorts/areas listed on SFX's web site to resorts/areas listed on RCI's web site. 

You didn't like the comparison using facts listed on both web sites and want to throw in what if's. RCI gets bulk deposits of condos and hotels that are not on their resort list too. I stayed in Chicago on an RCI exchange even though there are zero RCI resorts listed in Chicago. Just because it happened does not make it a routine exchange that I would count on. I would not deposit hoping one of those sporadic exchanges would be available with either RCI or SFX. You want people to IGNORE SFX's resort list on THEIR OWN resort directory taken directly form THEIR OWN web site because SFX MIGHT accept a deposit from a resort you want/need even though it is not on their accepted list. That is blind faith looking for pure luck IMO.

Granted because on a case by case basis SFX will accept weeks not on their approved list they might get a week in the Taj Mahal, Buckingham Palace, Trump Towers, a 4th of July week Oceanfront in Destin, a summer week in a 2 bed DVC Animal Kingdom,an ocean front week in Gulf Shores, etc, etc. The fact that they do on rare occassions get weeks deposited from resorts other than their core resorts is not a reason to deposit HOPING they will. To lead others to believe that they have a great chance of getting anything they want from SFX even if it is not  on their preferred resort list is wishful thinking and/or misleading IMO. 

I get your point.  Depositing with SFX MIGHT get me an Oceanfront Florida  Panhandle summer beach week even though they have ZERO oceanfront resorts in the area listed on their resort directory. Granted it could happen. I could also buy a lottery ticket and win the lottery. Both are POSSIBLE. Neither are probable.


----------



## robcrusoe (Dec 8, 2011)

of course, bonus weeks are rentals, and whatever you did to receive the bonus is how you get the access to them and those prices, what's the big deal, if you don't like it, you don't have to use them, what am I missing?


----------



## Mel (Dec 8, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Tombo,
> 
> SFX does not limit their exchanges that they can get you to the list of resorts in their online directory.  In fact, my last exchange with them was a great 2BR condo in Steamboat Springs during prime ski season, and that property was _not _in their directory.  In fact, they list no properties in the Steamboat Springs area at all.
> 
> ...


It's understandable that SFX uses a different model - it has to in order to survive as a small exchange company.  But the tactic of accusing Heathpack of spreading lies is troubling.  In fact, Mark@SFX could be accused of doing exactly that himself, on the other thread.



> It is my understanding, with the other exchange companies, the general rule is, you cannot book and request a bonus week (a week that you specifically want) up to one year in advance. You are restricted to “left-overs” 60 days or less.
> 
> With SFX you can request a Bonus Week up to one year in advance, and request the location you want, just like an exchange week! According to the pricing of those exchange companies, I have not seen any bonus weeks a year in advance and for the pricing as low as SFX's. I have seen many of their non-exchange weeks between $800 to $1,600 for a week. (There may be some "rare exceptions").


This is not correct.  While you cannot place an ongoing search with a bonus week at RCI, they are available more than a year in advance.  While they are restricted to what RCI expects to be leftovers, some can be booked over year in advance - and for less than $800.  These are not "rare exceptions."

Is everything you could book as an exchange at SFX also available as a Lifestyle week?  If not, then perhaps even their weeks are also anticipated leftovers.  Everybody gets upset about RCI renting weeks, but it's OK for SFX to do the same, and charge similar large fees for the most popular destinations.

The main difference I see with SFX vs. RCI is that RCI allows all members equal access to their excess inventory and rentals.  SFX is segregating is allowing only those with credits for Lifestyle weeks to have access, except for the true leftovers that find their way into the Vacation Sell-off List.  And the better your deposit the more access you get.  It's perfectly OK for SFX to use such a model, but it's also perfectly OK for someone else to point out that the Lifestyle weeks are simply limited access rentals - because that's what they are.

For some people, SFX will fit their needs well.  For others, RCI will be a better fit.  Both of these bulletin boards exist to allow people to make their own decision about which exchange companies will work best for their own needs.

The fact that Marc chooses to dispute the statements made here on another board, rather than posting a reply here is telling.  He doesn't really want to dispute them, because he knows he's going overboard, so instead he preaches to his own choir.  Too bad, because perhaps he would have had an opportunity to reach some new owners here, and show them how his program might benefit them.

For those that think there is too much "SFX bashing" here, perhaps they haven't notice the RCI bashing that is allowed as well - the difference is that those who like RCI didn't abandon ship.


----------

